

How We Work - Or why we ditched Campfire and moved to Google Wave. - cedsav
http://www.veerwest.com/blog/productivity/how-we-work-or-why-we-ditched-campfire-and-moved-to-google-wave

======
p3rs3us
A good use case for Google wave. Though Google wave has not been much of a
success, but it has really helped a lot of small virtual companies like the
ones mentioned in post to collaborate. Its totally free of cost and saves a
lot of bucks!

